# How to use this forum



## fenixpollo

*How do I report a problem with the dictionary?*
There are two ways to submit a report for the dictionary editors:
1. Go to the appropriate dictionary entry and click the link that says_ Is something important missing? Report an error or suggest an improvement_.
2. Go to the main page of this forum and click the button that says Post Thread.

*Who can participate in this forum?*
Any dictionary user can submit a report, whether or not they have a forum account.
Only registered users with a forum account can reply to a report thread.
Any user with a forum account can reply to the report threads. That's actually the purpose of this forum: to generate discussion about the suggested improvements to the dictionary. Please participate!

*Why isn't a suggested change showing in the dictionary?*
Once updated in our system, it can take usually 1-3 months for the dictionaries that you see to be updated. It is a manual process that takes time and we only do it once there are a significant number of changes.

*Why are many entries missing a sample sentence?*
The task of adding sample sentences to the dictionary is a long process. It is an ongoing project that the dictionary editors are working on. We appreciate your patience with us as we build this dictionary into the unique reference that we are trying to create.

*Why are some sample sentences mis-translated?*
The sample sentences in the wordreference.com dictionary are not always translations. While the dictionary editors try to translate the examples as directly as they can, it's not always possible. Often, the original sample sentence doesn't translate well into the other language. For that reason, you will frequently see completely different sentences in the two languages. 

When it is not possible to align the two examples in an entry, the editor will intentionally create an English example that is different than the Spanish example (or vice versa). Whenever that happens, an "i with a circle" icon will appear before the sample sentence. A pop-up box will appear that says the following: 





> This sentence is not a translation of the original sentence.


----------

